# John Calvin's 499th Birthday



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 9, 2008)

Calvin Alumni Association - Calvin Traditions - John Calvin's Birthday Party


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jul 9, 2008)

Which also happens to be my 4th Anniversary on the 10th of July...


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 11, 2008)

The Glory of Preaching the Bible :: Desiring God

Happy Birthday to John Calvin at Semicolon

Happy Birthday John Calvin « Pastor and People


----------

